# Can lizards get bored?



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering today if lizards get bored becoz all my beardie did today was bask and not move so i was thinking if they will ever get bored :x


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

MofuTofu said:


> I was wondering today if lizards get bored becoz all my beardie did today was bask and not move so i was thinking if they will ever get bored :x


Id be more worried they were bored if they were trying to get out all the time. 

if he/she is happy basking theny they would seem quite content


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes i would say so, the beardies i have in my lounge look bored at the moment, obviously they don't enjoy Home Alone quite as much as i do..


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

They can certainly suffer from a lack of stimuli in my opinion.
whether they do things for fun is another argument.
In the wild they wouldn't ever be 'bored' as they would either be looking for food, stalking/catching food, breeding or looking out for predators but in captivity all they can do is bask and hunt really


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I peronslay think that offfering reptiles stimulation is key to their wellbeing in captivity. For example, when ever I clean my reps vivs out I always move things around in the enclosure so that when I put them back they have a new enviroment to explore. And they seem to "enjoy" exploring the new layout. :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I think in a sense lizards can get bored, whether it constitutes of what our understanding of what boredom is is a different question altogether. I think that in the wild they have a much wider stimulus, they come across different types of food, which run faster and can run a lot further etc etc! But theres not really a massive amount you can do with captive animals unless you put them in a collosal sized tank, provide them with all sorts of bugs and predators etc lol! I just like to think that I have provided them with a good comfortable home and a decent level of nutrition, and the with logs so they can climb up high if they wish


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I peronslay think that offfering reptiles stimulation is key to their wellbeing in captivity. For example, when ever I clean my reps vivs out I always move things around in the enclosure so that when I put them back they have a new enviroment to explore. And they seem to "enjoy" exploring the new layout. :2thumb:


Good plan think as long as the main hide doesn't move the they have a familar safe zone to return to will try this.
Our Leos are comfortable with a little handling but think letting them have an explore where we can keep an eye on them is good stimulus for them, the new and explored duvet. LOL


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

definitely, my two leos who are in two exos facing my computer and my computer chair. They have been soo desperate too get put recently. My thinking is that my computer is broken and they cant watch it as i watch youtube videos and they both sit on their caves and watch me. anyway one of them scratches at the glass to get out anyway but the other never does and she was happy to sit and watch tv for me this was interesting for me as whenever she is out she runs very fast for an 8.5 inch 70g leopard gecko.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I think they do, maybe not to the extent that we understand it, but i beleive they need mental stimulation. As such, i try and privde as much as i can for them to do, or investigate. 

Jay


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Just to add. Live platns may also be somne mental stimulation for reps. Replicates their natural enviroment more. :2thumb:


----------

